# Affixed shelving ideas for basement with concrete walls?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

My basement is concrete walls, strapped with extruded rigid foam sheets then capped with waterproof drywall (concrete?)- as there is an off chance at some point it's going to flood. I'm ready!
That said I'm not sure how to get shelving in there. I'd like 2 of the 4 walls with floor to ceiling shelves.
And yes we can have earthquakes here, so I'd prefer they were affixed to the wall.
So, no studs! Any ideas how to get this done?
Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Use Anchor bolts or concrete screws, and track shelf brackets similar to this:


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

If you have earthquakes dont forget to put a lip on the shelves so stuff doesnt fall off


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Use anchors to the floor and attach to the ceiling joists above.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I would do freestanding floor to sealing shelves and attach the whole unit to the wall say 20 inches off the floor and a foot below the cieling. 2 ways of attaching to the wall, 1) either using L braclets and anchor bolts or concrete screws, or 2) place 2 horizonal nailers on the wall at the positions in option 1 using anchor bolts, and screw the free standing units to them. This puts the weight on the floor and not on your walls.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I would use TapCon screws to attach a ledger board to the walls and then put vertical legs in the front that run floor to ceiling.

Bob


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you are going to attach the shelving to the wall, you do not want to jeopardize the integrity of the waterproofing - you need to epoxy the bolts you fasten to the wall - otherwise, you chance leakage at each faster point, even during normal weather conditions.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I really appreciate the great ideas here. Thanks!


----------

